# 400A commercial needs more juice. How?



## kokomo (Jun 16, 2008)

Howdy,

I'm thinking about upgrading some equipments in my store. The new equipments need a lot more juice. After some calculations it looks like a service upgrade is in order. 

Here's what I have currently. There is a CT cabinet. There are two 200A 230V single phase main panels coming off of the CT cabinet. 

My question is.. what will be involved if I need to upgrade to 600A or 800A? Is it as simple as adding one or two more main panels off of the CT cabinet? How much is it gonna cost? 

I've talked to a "master electrician" recently and I couldn't get any info from him. Maybe he doesn't know how to do it or something.. 


Thanks,
Lee


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

you will need to speak with the power company (POCO) regarding this. You may have to have a larger transformer set for the greater power demand. Depending on who owns the current transformer, this expnse may be totally yours or the POCO may pay for it.

You will most likely need a new service run with larger wire to accomodate the increased load, unless your current set up is oversized to allow for this.

how much it is going to cost is impossible to determine since what is needed is not known.

in my area, the POCO will only install a larger service after you justify the increased need.

have you done a load calculation to determine actually what youdo need? You may find your current service is adequate, maybe not though. Can't tell from here.


----------



## kokomo (Jun 16, 2008)

nap said:


> you will need to speak with the power company (POCO) regarding this. You may have to have a larger transformer set for the greater power demand. Depending on who owns the current transformer, this expnse may be totally yours or the POCO may pay for it.
> 
> You will most likely need a new service run with larger wire to accomodate the increased load, unless your current set up is oversized to allow for this.
> 
> ...


Hi.. thanks for the quick reply.  
Yes I did a load calculation and 400A is barely enough currently. 

Assuming... worst case scenario. I'll have to pay for everything. And I'll need larger service wires. The nearest pole is about 50 feet away. How much is it gonna be? Ballpark speaking? Is it gonna be like... 20 grand? 

Thank you,
Lee


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

I hate to ballpark. There are so many variables that it is extremely difficult to even guess.

IF the POCO does not charge for the upgrade, your expenses (based upon National electrical code allowances) you may have little to do other than setting another panel and the service riser to reach your building attachment point or the CT cabinet. Not too bad.

if the ct cabinet is not large enough for the added wire, the cost goes up, and since CT cabs can be quite pricey, that could be a major up in cost.

different CT's can add cost, if you have to pay for them.

like I said, too many variables


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

*Does Anyone Read The Rules Before Joining?*

You do realize this site is for professional electricians? If you need work done HIRE AN ELECTRICIAN.

_Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators/Admin of this *forum* would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site __www.DIYChatroom.com__ 

*As stated in the sign up page, ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries.* Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at __www.DIYChatroom.com__ If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to __http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/_
__________________


----------



## kokomo (Jun 16, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> You do realize this site is for professional electricians? If you need work done HIRE AN ELECTRICIAN.
> 
> _Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators/Admin of this *forum* would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site __www.DIYChatroom.com_
> 
> ...


Apparently not. :laughing: No problem. I'm out of ya hair. 

nap, thanks for ya help !


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Guys. Please report these posts as soon as you see them. We get the notification even if we are not currently on the site and can take care of things quicker.
Thanks


----------

